# Pilot watch that isn't too bulky?



## Shah_77

Hi everyone, I've been lurking here for quite a number of years now, and I hope a kind soul out there can help me out. 

I'm a woman who really likes pilot watches, but I find many of them too large or bulky (and thus masculine-looking). My wrist isn't exactly dainty (7") but I would prefer watches that don't exceed 40mm in diameter. For example, I really like Damasko watches but they're all 42mm and above. I know Stowa has a 40-mm flieger but I can't tell how thick the case is, as that adds bulk to the overall look of the watch. I would really appreciate some input on pilot watch models that have a fairly slim profile and would work for a lady's wrist. Thank you!


----------



## StufflerMike

You need to dig deeper into what Stowa and Damasko are currently offering.

Stowa has a 36mm Flieger









and Damasko offers the DS30 in 39mm.

























Both have been discussed on the brands' fora here on WUS.

And there's the Sinn 556 (on my wife's wrist)


----------



## Shah_77

Thanks Mike, the Damasko and Sinn models look wonderful!


----------



## MHe225

Mike gives solid advice. Two more mainstream brands to consider, IWC (pricier) and Fortis (more affordable). 
And the Hawkinge from the MKII micro-brand (part of their RTW - Ready To Wear line - wait-time should be palpable. 
My wife has all 3 (and so do I):

























Hope this helps; good luck with your search.

PS - my wife's wrist ranges 6.5" - 6.75", depending on the time of year


----------



## StufflerMike

Shah_77 said:


> Thanks Mike, the Damasko and Sinn models look wonderful!


You're welcome. The Sinn 556 comes in a MoP version as well.....

SINN Munichtime preview: SINN 556 I Mother-of-pearl S

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-556-mother-pearl-4578261-post44606503.html#post44606503


----------



## priamo

Stowa 36 comes with thermo blued hands. More apparent in this photo from Stowa site for Shah.


----------



## Shah_77

Many thanks! Now I have to decide between the Stowa and the Damasko. 



priamo said:


> Stowa 36 comes with thermo blued hands. More apparent in this photo from Stowa site for Shah.


----------



## MHe225

Shah_77 said:


> Many thanks! Now I have to decide between the Stowa and the Damasko.


Don't be too quick to dismiss the MKII Hawkinge, a true tribute to older JLC and IWC pilot watches - check it out here: https://www.mkiiwatches.com/hawkinge

Wearing mine today (photo is 2.5 hrs old):


----------



## banks504

Check out Archimede: https://www.archimede-watches.com/

They have a 36 and 39 case size. And the 39 comes in bronze - I really wish I had a wrist big enough for that.


----------



## wtma

stuffler said:


> View attachment 12958397


That thing is just gorgeous.
I've been eyeing on the mocha dial for a while now, it would make a great shared watch for me and my lady.


----------



## mooonman321

Unless something has recently changed, even the Damasko DA line without the rotting bezel is only 40mm, not 42. That line is closer to a traditional flieger style if that is your preference.


----------



## Shah_77

mooonman321 said:


> Unless something has recently changed, even the Damasko DA line without the rotting bezel is only 40mm, not 42. That line is closer to a traditional flieger style if that is your preference.


What a coincidence - I was just looking at the DA watches recently.

I have been scouring the Internet and seriously considering all your suggestions. They've been most helpful, although I still have trouble making up my mind!


----------



## Shah_77

stuffler said:


> Shah_77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike, the Damasko and Sinn models look wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. The Sinn 556 comes in a MoP version as well.....
> 
> SINN Munichtime preview: SINN 556 I Mother-of-pearl S
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-556-mother-pearl-4578261-post44606503.html#post44606503
Click to expand...

Hi Mike, do you know if there's a major difference (in texture and weight) between the two types of bracelets? I went to an AD that had only the H-link bracelet (on black dial only, sadly) and I'm curious about the other bracelet.

P.S. Sinn watches look SO much better in person. No Internet photo does any of them any justice...


----------



## CU2MIKE

IWC offers their MK XVIII Pilot in 36mm now


----------



## StufflerMike

Shah_77 said:


> Hi Mike, do you know if there's a major difference (in texture and weight) between the two types of bracelets?...


Sorry, no clue. And sorry for being late with an answer, have been busy with BaselWorld reports.

Sinn only mentions case weight (65gr) without bracelet.

And just to add, Laco showcased 39mm models at BaselWorld.


----------



## StufflerMike

FliegerFriday compilation on small pilots watches here: Flieger Friday: Five Pilots Watches Under 39 Millimeters - watchuseek.com

#shah_77: Did you make up your mind already ?


----------



## Hamstur

I find the Mark XVIII has a lot of character. In pictures, it's easy to dismiss as boring or an overpriced Stowa ... until you see it in person. The LPP has a versatility to it and easily goes both masculine and feminine.


----------



## Robinoz

As a one time pilot, I can tell you that visibility is more important than what watch you wear. The Hamilton Khaki is a smaller watch with good visibility - black background and good indices. Very accurate too. Hamilton produces a good range to choose from, but the RAF in England used the Khaki as aircrew issue years ago and found it suitable.


----------



## Shah_77

Hi Mike,

I'm afraid I'm still dithering and I just checked out the MKII Hawkinge series which I think looks like great value for money. The Laco looks good! As does the IWC (which is beyond my budget I'm afraid). 

I realise the Sinn is a little dressy and I have enough of dressy watches. 

So I'm back to the drawing board!!


----------



## rationaltime

You might go to TimeFactors and look at the Smiths PRS-29A.
Then you might check out the Speedbird models. You want a
bracelet? Just ask. Tell them we sent you.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## ZM-73

Aristo, Tisell have a few at 40mm (WUS member JoeRN did a review here for the Tisell B-Dial Flieger), or Fortis 1, 2. And if you don't mind going to 41mm 3, 4. Also, Geckota.


----------



## mrs_LA

Shah_77 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I'm afraid I'm still dithering and I just checked out the MKII Hawkinge series which I think looks like great value for money. The Laco looks good! As does the IWC (which is beyond my budget I'm afraid).
> 
> I realise the Sinn is a little dressy and I have enough of dressy watches.
> 
> So I'm back to the drawing board!!


Laco has different movements for their different tier of Flieger watches. I would make sure that you know what you're getting (value for movement and watch) if you decide on getting a Laco.

I would recommend the 36mm Stowa Flieger. I just purchased a 40mm for my husband, who has bigger wrists and I think the thickness of the case will add bulk to the watch. 36mm dia with a thicker case might be a good size for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kokosnuss

My wrist is 14,5cm and I really like the STOWA Flieger 36

View attachment IMG_5469-1-L.jpg

View attachment IMG_5506-1-L.jpg


This is the Sinn 556i on my wrist

View attachment IMG_2491-2.jpg


----------



## Emg66

I'm looking for something like that for my wife.


----------



## mrs_LA

Kokosnuss said:


> My wrist is 14,5cm and I really like the STOWA Flieger 36


Looks FANTASTIC on your wrist!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Well everyone has jumped on with Sinn and Stowa (both great BTW) My suggestion was going to be Fortis as they released a compact version of the Flieger classic which I think was 35mm. It had a really clean minimalistic aesthetic which was ‘just right’


----------

